# Solved: Why is pogo using 100% of my cpu?



## ohcomeonnow (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello....I hope you can help me as pogo customer has done nothing but give me a headache.

My computer is running Vista, is a Pentium 4 duel core processor has a three gig hard drive and two gigs of RAM.

A few months ago, the card games on pogo started locking up when I was playing, but now it's almost all games. Looking at the task manager, I see it going up to 100% as soon as I start a game. The game then runs choppy and then locks up. I did every stupid thing that pogo suggested....dumped cache, cookies, java cache. I shut off my firewall/antivirus to see if that was blocking something, but no...it had no effect on it.

I have plenty of available memory left and have tried uninstalling and reinstalling both firefox and java. The same thing happens on the IE browser so it has to be a java/pogo issue.

Any ideas?

Here's hoping you can help.....thank you!

Meg


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSG!
This subforum (Tech-Related News) isn't the right subcategory to get help, so I would suggest reporting your post and ask for a moderator to move the thread to a different forum (like Windows XP, Vista, Networking etc.) to get better attention.


----------



## ohcomeonnow (Jun 9, 2009)

Oops...so sorry!


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's ok, we all make mistakes.


----------

